# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Приглашение к общению в стихотворной форме... Том следующий...)))

## Анюта Солнце

> Начало темы по адресу: 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...07#post4925207


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Все лето тишь здесь отчего-то...
Уж осень на дворе вовсю.
Неужто не хватает строк, мысли полета
Поговорить на тему не одну свою?!

----------


## Лев

> Все лето тишь здесь отчего-то...
> Уж осень на дворе вовсю.
> Неужто не хватает строк, мысли полета
> Поговорить на тему не одну свою?!


Во все погодные сезоны
В разделе "Игры" рифмы я плету.
Никто не создаёт препоны,
Ловлю я мысли, складывая в строки, на лету.

----------


## PAN

> Неужто не хватает строк


Анюта, как цветок,
В разделе расцвела,
Едва зашла...
Едва зашла - 
И сразу - "почему молчим???"
А что ответить вопрошаньям сим???
Мол, мы тебя давно в "общеньях" ждали... :Meeting: 
И, слава Богу, дождались... :Yes4: 
Ты утолишь мои и Льва печали,
А мы печалились... Печа - ли-ЛИСЬ...
Пообещай, что впредь надолго пропадать не будешь,
И к нам дорогу не забудешь... :Grin:

----------


## Северяночка

> Пообещай, что впредь надолго пропадать не будешь,
> И к нам дорогу не забудешь...



И я зашла на огонёк,
(Удачный, видимо, денёк...)
В стихах поговорить не прочь,
И если что, могу помочь!
А коль уж будете мне рады -
Не надо большей мне награды))))))

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> А мы печалились... Печа - ли-ЛИСЬ...
> Пообещай, что впредь надолго пропадать не будешь,
> И к нам дорогу не забудешь...


Нет не забыла вас друзья... 
Всегда  здесь близко.. рядом - я....
И Юличке физкульт-ПРИВЕТ!!!
Ну вот, забрезжил в темке свет)))

----------


## Лев

> Нет не забыла вас друзья... 
> Всегда  здесь близко.. рядом - я....
> И Юличке физкульт-ПРИВЕТ!!!
> Ну вот, забрезжил в темке свет)))


Брызнул свет, исчезла тьма -
В темке кончилась зима.
Вновь собрались рифмоплёты
Обсуждать свои полёты. :Smile3:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Обсуждать свои полёты.


А у нас уж в доме обновлен газ - это  раз!!!
Новая кухня - это два!!!
Ура, ура, ура!!!
А как ваши делишки,
девчонки и мальчишки?! :Tender:

----------


## Северяночка

> А у нас уж в доме обновлен газ - это раз!!!
> Новая кухня - это два!!!
> Ура, ура, ура!!!
> А как ваши делишки,
> девчонки и мальчишки?!



А у нас уже зима!
Скоро будет снега тьма,
И уже не за горами
Праздничная кутерьма :004: 

А ещё тепло чтоб было
Одеялко я купила!
И теперь могу проспать,
Как медведь, месяцев пять :Lazy2:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> А ещё тепло чтоб было
> Одеялко я купила!
> И теперь могу проспать,
> Как медведь, месяцев пять


Юль, тебе совсем не гоже,
На медведя быть похожей...
Лучше с нами поболтай,
Или на море езжай...

Тайланд настрой тебе поднимет
И весь сон рукою снимет!!!

----------


## Северяночка

> Юль, тебе совсем не гоже,
> На медведя быть похожей...
> Лучше с нами поболтай,
> Или на море езжай...
> 
> Тайланд настрой тебе поднимет
> И весь сон рукою снимет!!!



В Таиланд поеду вскоре -
Отпуск нужен рядом с морем!
Или можно на Таити,
Если денежек дадите))))
А пока для расслабления
Пью я чай и ем варенье :Girl Blum2:

----------


## PAN

На Таитях нас не ждут - 
Кормят сносно нас и тут... :Grin: 



Не откажемся от чая,
И варенье покусаем... :Yes4:

----------


## Северяночка

> Не откажемся от чая,
> И варенье покусаем...



Что ж, я ставлю самовар
И варенье из морошки!
Приходи, чай наливай,
Ешь варенье большой ложкой))))
Испеку ещё я шаньги
И брусничные ватрушки,
Вот тогда из моей кухни
Вас не вытащишь за ушки :Grin:

----------


## PAN

Запихайте в мою тушку
Шаньги, плюшки, каравай,
И брусничную ватрушку...
Сверху заливайте чай... :Yahoo: 

А варенье из морошки
Буду трескать понемножку -
Удовольствие тянуть.........

А есть ещё чего-нибудь???

----------


## Северяночка

> А есть ещё чего-нибудь???


Есть рагу из оленины,
Юкола есть, сагудай,
Шашлычок есть, страгонина...
Из чего, сам угадай)))))
Испеку сегодня мужу
Блинчиков. Я обещала.

В магазин зайти бы нужно,
То ж продуктов дома мало :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> Есть рагу из оленины,
> Юкола есть, сагудай,
> Шашлычок есть, страгонина...
> Из чего, сам угадай)))))
> Испеку сегодня мужу
> Блинчиков. Я обещала.
> 
> В магазин зайти бы нужно,
> То ж продуктов дома мало


Меню своё не изменяя
И в гости всех не приглашая,
Сготовив мужу сей обед,
Ты ждёшь его? - Держи ответ. :Smile3:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Есть рагу из оленины,
> Юкола есть, сагудай,
> Шашлычок есть, страгонина...
> Из чего, сам угадай)))))


Про еду заговорила и мужчины тут как тут...
Знайте, вы наши родные.. вас всегда любят и ждут...
И накроют дома стол.. спросят вас как день прошел?
Как доехал, не простыл, где весь день так долго был?! :Tender:

----------


## Северяночка

> Меню своё не изменяя
> И в гости всех не приглашая,
> Сготовив мужу сей обед,
> Ты ждёшь его? - Держи ответ.



Я жду ЕГО...И каждый вечер
На ужин зажигаю свечи....

Шучу, конечно же не каждый,
Такое было лишь однажды!
Но каждый вечер - суп, котлеты,
"Спасибо" говорит за это.

Важнее романтических понтов
В доме уют и запах пирогов :Tender:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Но каждый вечер - суп, котлеты,
> "Спасибо" говорит за это.


Да, нужно женщину ценить,
Спасибо чаще говорить...
Еще побаловать бы стоит...
И самому сюрприз устроить:
купить свечей.. купить цветов -
Вот настоящая любовь!!!

----------


## Северяночка

> купить свечей.. купить цветов -
> Вот настоящая любовь!!!



Для романтической натуры
Приятней нету процедуры,
Чем ужин при свечах с цветами,
И с важными, красивыми словами....

Но думаю, не этим и не так
Любовь проявит эдакий чудак)))

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Но думаю, не этим и не так
> Любовь проявит эдакий чудак)))


Ну тогда - бери инициативу на себя...
И развлекай любимого любя...

А я пойду по парку прогуляюсь..
В последних лучах солнца искупаюсь...
Ведь в наших то краях тепло в самом разгаре,
И осень так мила - листвы красу нам дарит!

----------


## Северяночка

> А я пойду по парку прогуляюсь..
> В последних лучах солнца искупаюсь...
> Ведь в наших то краях тепло в самом разгаре,
> И осень так мила - листвы красу нам дарит!



У нас зима, на этом точка.
Полярной скоро станет ночка.
Но унывать причин  не видно,
Нет солнца? А нам не обидно!

Сияние над седым Таймыром
Одно из главных чудес мира :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> У нас зима, на этом точка.
> Полярной скоро станет ночка.
> Но унывать причин  не видно,
> Нет солнца? А нам не обидно!
> 
> Сияние над седым Таймыром
> Одно из главных чудес мира


_не важно где - на севере иль юге, 
не важно солнце светит иль пурга... 
нам хорошо, где отчий дом, в своей округе -  
где Родина и где родные берега..._

----------


## Северяночка

> не важно где - на севере иль юге, 
> не важно солнце светит иль пурга... 
> нам хорошо, где отчий дом, в своей округе - 
> где Родина и где родные берега...



Нас манит дорога - 
Колёс перестук,
Тайга, под крылом самолёта,
Нас манит дорога - 
Срываемся вдруг,
Чужбину увидеть охота.
Там рёв океана,
Там шёпот песков
И песня восточного ветра,
В душе там нирвана
И нету оков,
Там тайна у каждого метра!
Неделя проходит,
А может быть три,
А может быть даже пол года,
Тоска вдруг находит,
Болит всё внутри,
Неважно, какая погода......
Нас манит в дорогу,
Бросаем всё мы
И пальмы, и пляж, и бунгало,
И вот уже нам
Не хватает зимы,
Без Родины нам всего мало!!!

----------


## PAN

> Нас манит дорога...


Но рано иль поздно,
Летящим листочком,
Цепочкою звездной,
Водою проточной,
Потерянным словом,
Испуганным взглядом,
Маршрутом не новым,
Мы, с теми кто рядом,
Весной баламутною,
Осенью мокрой,
С надеждою смутною,
С радостью теплой,
В субботы и вторники,
Летом, зимой...
Как (в чем-то) паломники...
Рвемся домой...)))

----------


## Северяночка

> Рвемся домой...)))



Где наше сердце , там наш дом
Иль где наш дом там наше сердце?
Где детский наш лежит альбом
Иль место, можем где согреться?

----------


## Лев

> Где наше сердце , там наш дом
> Иль где наш дом там наше сердце?
> Где детский наш лежит альбом
> Иль место, можем где согреться?


Душой согреться или телом?
Скажи нам, как бы ты хотела?
У батареи или на печи,
От песен или от стихов? - Ну, не молчи!

----------


## Северяночка

> Душой согреться или телом?
> Скажи нам, как бы ты хотела?
> У батареи или на печи,
> От песен или от стихов? - Ну, не молчи!



А что молчать? Скажу как на духу -
Тепла мне очень не хватает:
То ветер в окна задувает,
То гонит снежную труху!
Мороз трещит и солнца мало,
Ну что сказать? Зима настала!!!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> А что молчать? Скажу как на духу -
> Тепла мне очень не хватает:
> То ветер в окна задувает,
> То гонит снежную труху!
> Мороз трещит и солнца мало,
> Ну что сказать? Зима настала!!!


Ты не сердись на зимнюю погоду,
Ведь в ней немало своих плюсов,
Хоть разглядеть прелести эти,
большое дОлжно быть искусство...
Не сможем летом у камина посидеть,
И лишь зимой из баньки так - в сугроб..
Еще любимый свитер свой надеть,
И чаю выпить всласть, согреться чтоб...

----------


## Северяночка

> Хоть разглядеть прелести эти,
> большое дОлжно быть искусство...




Да нет, пожалуй, это не проблема!
Ведь красота зимы неоспорима!
Ты обморозил щёчки? Помажь кремом.
И одеваться потеплей необходимо!

Здесь серебрится иней на ресницах,
Дыханье воздух в льдинки превращает,
Камина нет, он может только сниться,
Когда гис-метео " за -40" обещает))))

А шуба здесь не роскошь, а спецовка,
Любимый свитер - как вторая кожа,
И пьют не чай согреться , а перцовку...
Ведь девять  месяцев всё это длиться может!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> А шуба здесь не роскошь, а спецовка,
> Любимый свитер - как вторая кожа,
> И пьют не чай согреться , а перцовку...
> Ведь девять месяцев всё это длиться может!


Да.. разная у нас с тобой погода,
Хоть называется она очень похоже...
У нас теплее и снега не дождешься в непогоду,
И солнышко бывает чаще - тоже...

----------


## Северяночка

> Да.. разная у нас с тобой погода,
> Хоть называется она очень похоже...
> У нас теплее и снега не дождешься в непогоду,
> И солнышко бывает чаще - тоже...



Вы греетесь под солнцем чаще,
Мы чаще бегаем по снегу,
Но не от этого зависит счастье,
А от любви, где человек бы не был...

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Вы греетесь под солнцем чаще,
> Мы чаще бегаем по снегу,
> Но не от этого зависит счастье,
> А от любви, где человек бы не был...


Вот так.. все снова сводится к любви...
Она порадует всегда пусть солнце или непогода,
Ты главное в душе ее храни...
И балуй изредка разнообразием в теченье года...

----------


## Северяночка

> Вот так.. все снова сводится к любви...
> Она порадует всегда пусть солнце или непогода,
> Ты главное в душе ее храни...
> И балуй изредка разнообразием в теченье года...



Я жизнь разнообразила свою -
Я вышла замуж, хоть не собиралась)))
И от любви теперь я как в раю, 
И сбудется всё то, о чём мечталось!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

А как готовитесь вы к встрече с Новым годом?!
Какие планы строите, о чем мечты?!
Подарки подготовили, что дарим - год от года?
Чем удивить родных собрались вы?

----------


## Северяночка

> А как готовитесь вы к встрече с Новым годом?!
> Какие планы строите, о чем мечты?!
> Подарки подготовили, что дарим - год от года?
> Чем удивить родных собрались вы?




Коль новый год не за горами,
Мысль о подарках актуальна!
Я всех порадую дарами,
Чтоб были для души реально)))

----------


## КипятаЧок

> Да.. разная у нас с тобой погода,
> Хоть называется она очень похоже...
> У нас теплее и снега не дождешься в непогоду,
> И солнышко бывает чаще - тоже...


Мы- Юг РФ. У нас,(ура!)зима-прекрасная пора!
Пора галош, дождевиков, 
пора лепить грязевиков.
На главной площади без толку в огромной луже ставят ёлку.
Электрик, тихо матерясь, по уши мокрый, чинит связь.
Бурчит, укрывшись под плащом…
искрят гирлянды под дождем..
А в полночь весь сбежится люд смотреть под зонтиком салют. :Blink:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Мы- Юг РФ. У нас,(ура!)зима-прекрасная пора!
> Пора галош, дождевиков, 
> пора лепить грязевиков.
> На главной площади без толку в огромной луже ставят ёлку.
> Электрик, тихо матерясь, по уши мокрый, чинит связь.
> Бурчит, укрывшись под плащом…
> искрят гирлянды под дождем..
> А в полночь весь сбежится люд смотреть под зонтиком салют.


_Да, широка наша Россия....
в Сибири - ели голубые 
укрыты снегом по макушку,
на юге - мокнут под дождем... 
а Новый Год спешит на встречу
всё ближе-ближе с каждым днём._

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> а Новый Год спешит на встречу
> всё ближе-ближе с каждым днём.


Ура!!! Мы в новый год вступили!
Поздравить мы друг друга не забыли!
Желаю море позитива всем друзьям,
Ну и хорошие пусть люди чаще встречаются нам!!! :Tender:

----------


## LenZ

Форумчан всех с Новым годом поздравляю от души!
И желаю, чтоб творения были ваши хороши!!!
А т ж здоровья и счастья - без края!
Живите, творите, печалей не зная!!!

----------


## Северяночка

Пусть новый год будет добрым и ярким,
Дарит сюрпризы и дарит подарки,
Новые планы и новые встречи -
Вместе с друзьями всё будет легче!

----------


## PAN

К весне дело...
Кто будет смелым???
Кто вспомнит былое???
Не скрою - 

Скучается по нему...

И не мне одному... :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> И не мне одному...


А ещё кому?  :Grin: 

Весна идёт - прекрасно!
Но одно мне дело ясно!
Ты сразу слиняешь на дачу,
Некогда будет стихами фигачить!)))

----------


## PAN

До лета времени куча - 
Успеем ченить отчубучить...)))

----------


## Славина

Ну давайте, чучи-мучи!
Будем здесь слегка чубучить!  :Taunt:

----------


## Базилевс

> Будем здесь слегка чубучить!


А чего это слегка???
Ведь у нас же есть ....( горнолыжная тропа)

----------

Джина (14.02.2017)

----------


## Славина

> ...( горнолыжная тропа)


 :Grin: 

По той  тропе я лихо мчусь!
Ой, держите, зашибусь!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Зашибись у нас жизнЯ!
И крутая, как лыжня!

----------

PAN (15.02.2017), Славина (14.02.2017)

----------


## Базилевс

На снегу лежит фигура
Руки, ноги - что есть где?
И вещает дядя Паня:
- "Реализьм во всей красе :Meeting: "

----------

вера денисенко (14.02.2017), Джина (14.02.2017), Славина (14.02.2017)

----------


## Маша Ручьева

:Taunt:

----------


## skomorox

> На снегу лежит фигура
> Руки, ноги - что есть где?
> И вещает дядя Паня:
> - "Реализьм во всей красе


про меня на писте? :Taunt:

----------

вера денисенко (14.02.2017)

----------


## Славина

> про меня на лыжне?


Вот придёт сейчас наш Паня
И отправит нас всех в баню  :Grin:

----------


## Базилевс

Дружно веники возьмём
И гуськом в хамам пойдём :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Славина

> Дружно веники возьмём
> И гуськом в хамам пойдём


А и правда! А и дело!
Будем дальше чудить смело!  :Grin:

----------


## Димитрий

это вот вы трётесь где

----------

вера денисенко (14.02.2017)

----------


## Славина

> это вот вы трётесь где


Мы не трёмся!Мы несёмся!
Навеселе, не на метле,
А по крутой ...ну ты сам знаешь дальше,  которая... горнолыжная тропа! :Grin:

----------


## Базилевс

> это вот вы трётесь где


Это хто это пришёл?
Паняяяя, Митька здесь зашёл!!!!
В баню с нами ты идёшь?
Про .... горнолыжную тропу упоминёшь????? :Derisive:

----------

вера денисенко (14.02.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

мы летели так с горы:
лыжи,шапки и зады,
развернуться не успели
как в траншею улетели...

----------


## Славина

> В баню с нами ты идёшь?
> Про .... горнолыжную тропу упоминёшь?????


Будет это наш пароль!
Пароль знаешь, ты - король! :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> мы летели так с горы:
> лыжи,шапки и зады,
> развернуться не успели
> как в траншею улетели...


И опять и опять
Картина маслом 



> На снегу лежит фигура
> Руки, ноги - что есть где?"Реализьм во всей красе


Ядрён-батон!  :Taunt:

----------


## PAN

Борисыч был, но был не смел,
Видать зашел - и оф... обомлел...)))

----------


## Димитрий

> Борисыч был, но был не смел,
> Видать зашел - и оф... обомлел...)))


Я не бздю, всё зашибись
С уваженьем, Митька Пис...

----------


## PAN

Вот и вечер наступил,
Позажглись фонарики...
Ща съедим, что наварил,
И все - смотреть "Смешарики"...))))))))))))

----------


## Димитрий

> Вот и вечер наступил,
> Позажглись фонарики...
> Ща съедим, что наварил,
> И все - смотреть "Смешарики"...))))))))))))


От того ты жизнелюб
Что не Ирхеновский суп
прикоснулся ваших щёк
Берта, где же мой сучок?

----------

PAN (15.02.2017), Славина (15.02.2017)

----------


## Славина

> Вот и вечер наступил,
> Позажглись фонарики...
> Ща съедим, что наварил,
> И все - смотреть "Смешарики"...)))


Ха, сегодня у меня
На ужин пюре гороховое
И не Смешарики я жду!
Состояние оховое!  :Taunt:

----------


## Димитрий

> Ха, сегодня у меня
> На ужин пюре гороховое
> И не Смешарики я жду!
> Состояние оховое!


А вчера у Берты был
гороховый обед
а позднее газовал
у фрау лисапед  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> А вчера у Берты был
> гороховый обед
> а позднее газовал
> у фрау лисапед


Ой, навряд ли газовал
Берты нашей лисапет!
Патамушо зелье то
Стартовало в тувалет!  :Taunt: 

А моё-то зелье то
Удалось на славу!!
Был знатным у нас обед
Оторвусь по-праву!  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------

Димитрий (15.02.2017)

----------


## Базилевс

> Был знатным у нас обед
> Оторвусь по-праву!


Ну куда ж нам без котлет)))
И в стихах - про жраку :Meeting:

----------


## Димитрий

> Ну куда ж нам без котлет)))
> И в стихах - про жраку




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Прим. Писта- горная тропа  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

Не в Корзине вы, ребятки,
Сильно не балуйте...
Ставьте на роток заплатки
И базар фильтруйте... :Grin:

----------


## Димитрий

И сюда пришла цензура
Ирхен не понДравится,
будет сильно бушевать,
затрясёт красавицу :Meeting:

----------


## Славина

> И сюда пришла цензура
> Ирхен не понДравится,
> будет сильно бушевать,
> затрясёт красавицу


Да, без горной той тропы 
Нам никак обчаться не получается.
Что ж, погнали в наш подвал,
Панька тут ругаетцо! :Grin:

----------


## PAN

Претензии не новЫ...

Карабонарии хрЕновы... :Taunt: 




Общайтесь хоть с трассой, хоть с кюветом,
Тока про детей помните при этом,
Которые тут бывает гуляют, 
А про горнолыжый спуск ничего не знают...)))

----------

Papandr (16.02.2017)

----------


## Димитрий

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Славина

Да!



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Димитрий

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

skomorox (18.02.2017)

----------


## Димитрий

Позвонил сейчас мне бос
требует присутствия
Я сказал, что не вопрос
такшта на работе я

----------


## Славина

> Утро. Снег. Февраль. Мороз.
> Солнца нет. Сопливый нос.


А у нас, а у нас
Солнце светит прямо в глаз!
Красиво, снежно и светло,
Настроение супер - класс!!!!

----------


## Базилевс

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Димитрий

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Наташкин

:Grin:

----------


## skomorox

> От того ты жизнелюб
> Что не Ирхеновский суп
> прикоснулся ваших щёк
> Берта, где же мой сучок?


Ну, Димон, сучок и гат,
Нехрен писту тут склонять.
Pista - das крутой лыжня,
А стихи у вас ...............! :Taunt:

----------

PAN (19.02.2017)

----------


## Славина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Димитрий

> Ну, Димон, сучок и гат,
> Нехрен писту тут склонять.
> Pista - das крутой лыжня,
> А стихи у вас ...............!




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Джина

:Grin:

----------


## Димитрий

> Ну, Димон, сучок и гат,


я на орден стал богат  :Grin:

----------


## Наташкин

> я на орден стал богат


дурачьё, идите в лес 
А то Павел всех вас съест :Taunt:

----------


## Димитрий

> дурачьё, идите в лес
> А то Павел всех вас съест




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

PAN (19.02.2017), Papandr (21.02.2017), skomorox (20.02.2017), Наташкин (18.02.2017)

----------


## Наташкин

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

skomorox (20.02.2017)

----------


## Еленка1976

:Grin:

----------


## skomorox

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Papandr (21.02.2017)

----------


## Димитрий

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## skomorox

Не хлебай такое сусло,
Дрянь одна говё...я,
Мало тут того искусства,
Трепотня свободная! :Grin:

----------

Papandr (22.02.2017)

----------


## Димитрий

> Не хлебай такое сусло,
> Дрянь одна говё...я,
> Мало тут того искусства,
> Трепотня свободная!


Гёте, Байрон и Рене
нервно курят в стороне
когда творят тут мастера-
из корзинного двора

----------


## Базилевс

Понимаю так я ситуацию -
Корзина меняет дислокацию???
Народ подтягивается медленно,
Но определённо - уверенно :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Понимаю так я ситуацию -
> Корзина меняет дислокацию???


Мы писали всей Корзиной
О зиме суровой, длинной...
А сегодня прямо днем
О весне писать начнем...

----------

Papandr (28.02.2017), Валерьевна (04.03.2017)

----------


## kucunychka

Все пишут,
строки уж горят,
стихов раздел,
талантливый отряд))))

----------

